# SYWoC racing: creating a team



## IamJohnGalt (Jul 26, 2012)

Does anyone have experience in university sailing?

I am looking to build a team at my school, but not really any idea on how to do so.

Anyone with experience starting a team with a university, participated and know the way it works, or just knows how to setup a team able to message me?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Look up ICSA:ICSA: Inter-Collegiate Sailing Association They will have guidelines on what to do and how to go about it. Also talk to your administration about your team's possible status. Would it be a club team or a varsity team, for example. The Athletic Department may or may not want to be involved, and may even work against you if they think you'll be diverting funds (not to say talent) from existing programs. We got a club team going at my school by snagging a fleet of used 420's from Yale, for $200 each. They were very used. We had a blast. Good luck!


----------

